# Nikos The Greek Homo



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)

its in his blood...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## ctr10 (Mar 9, 2013)

Greeks are known for using the hershey highway


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Greeks are known for using the hershey highway



the hairy hershey highway using olive oil and feta


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 10, 2013)

i wish i was born back then


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

when Greeks made philosophy the rest of the planet were still hanging on trees



Greek Achievements


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

Iron Maiden - Flight Of Icarus - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 10, 2013)

maybe Azza is greek, that would explain alot


----------



## Bowden (Mar 10, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> when Greeks made philosophy the rest of the planet were still hanging on trees
> 
> 
> 
> Greek Achievements



Bullshit.
The origin of philosophy was in Mesopotamia
Mesopotamian philosophy predates Greek philosophy by thousands of years.
Greek philosophy contains elements of Mesopotamian philosophy.
Babylonian ideas had a considerable influence on early Greek and Hellenistic philosophy.
You can find similarities between the Babylonian text the Dialogue of Pessimism and the works of Plato and Socrates dialogs.

Mesopotamian civilization is the citadel of Western civilization and predates ancient Greek civilization by thousands of years.
The Greeks 'borrowed' many of the elements of Mesopotamian civilization that predated ancient Greek civilization and incorporated them within Greek culture, philosophy and civilization.

Summary:
You need to be educated in what you vomit up and understand what the fuck you are talking about before vomiting it up.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 10, 2013)

Nikos,
As a Greek proud of your heritage, do you find yourself historically speaking more attracted to the active penetrator or passive  penetrated role related to the active or passive polarization aspects of ancient Greek culture?

Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




 


 Young man and teenager engaging in intercrural sex, fragment of a black-figure Attic cup, 550 BC?525 BC, Louvre

 In classical antiquity, writers such as Herodotus,[SUP][1][/SUP] Plato,[SUP][2][/SUP] Xenophon,[SUP][3][/SUP] Athenaeus[SUP][4][/SUP] and many others explored aspects of *same-sex love in ancient Greece*.  The most widespread and socially significant form of same-sex sexual  relations in ancient Greece was between adult men and pubescent or  adolescent boys, known as pederasty  (marriages in Ancient Greece between men and women were also age  structured, with men in their 30s commonly taking wives in their early  teens). Though homosexual relationships between adult men did exist, at  least one member of each of these relationships flouted social  conventions by assuming a passive sexual role. It is unclear how such  relations between women were regarded in the general society, but  examples do exist as far back as the time of Sappho.[SUP][5][/SUP]

The ancient Greeks did not conceive of sexual orientation  as a social identifier as Western societies have done for the past  century. Greek society did not distinguish sexual desire or behavior by  the gender of the participants, but rather by the role that each  participant played in the sex act, that of active penetrator or passive  penetrated.[SUP][5][/SUP]  This active/passive polarization corresponded with dominant and  submissive social roles: the active (penetrative) role was associated  with masculinity, higher social status, and adulthood, while the passive  role was associated with femininity, lower social status, and youth.[SUP][5][/SUP]


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Bullshit.
> The origin of philosophy was in Mesopotamia




dude
you re fucken kidding me now?

honestly that was the biggest bullshit ever told in this forum
you re more stupid than the stupider member ever...


dude,if your statement was true
then Greece would had been named by Mesopotamian language
do you know what the fuck mesopotamia means?
uh?
Mesopotamia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

Homosexuality in Ancient Greece - The Myth is Collapsing [Audio Edited] - YouTube


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

Sil i must lodge a complaint about this, DO YOU REALISE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE? 
in another thread Azza said hes leaving, you realise hes at the travel agent booking a ticket to greece after those boy shots yeah?

i heard heavyironlabs gives complimentary memberships and advertises on nickelodeon and disney channels?


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

nikos takes it in the back pouch!


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> Sil i must lodge a complaint about this




you authority ass kisser...
you make me sick
added to ignore list


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> you authority ass kisser...
> you make me sick
> added to ignore list




ohh fuck NOOOOOOOOOOO please dont, i couldnt handle being on here without ur approval, pleaseeeeeeeeeee reconsider ahahahahahahaa


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 10, 2013)

Yep, I said it first. Azza v.2.0


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> dude
> you re fucken kidding me now?
> 
> honestly that was the biggest bullshit ever told in this forum
> ...



^^Likes the cock in his ass.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> you authority ass kisser...
> you make me sick
> added to ignore list



^^Will be negged twice a day, everyday.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 11, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^Will be negged twice a day, everyday.





*
your mother's*


----------



## XYZ (Mar 11, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> *
> your mother's*



^^Wants to be stronger than my mom, but won't.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 11, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> dude
> you re fucken kidding me now?
> 
> honestly that was the biggest bullshit ever told in this forum
> ...



ROFLMAO
Self owning moron.
That site indicates that Philosophy originated in Mesopotamia and that concepts within Babylonian thought influenced ancient Greek and Hellenistic philosophy.
FYI Babylonia was located in Mesopotamia.

From that site:

*The origins of philosophy can be traced back to early Mesopotamian wisdom*,

*Babylonian thought had a considerable influence on early Greek and Hellenistic philosophy.

 In particular, the Babylonian text Dialogue of Pessimism contains similarities to the agonistic thought of the sophists, the Heraclitean doctrine of contrasts, and the dialectic and dialogs of Plato, as well as a precursor to the maieutic method of Socrates.[SUP][[/SUP]*

Mesopotamia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Philosophy*

*The origins of philosophy can be traced back to early Mesopotamian wisdom*, which embodied certain philosophies of life, particularly ethics, in the forms of dialectic, dialogs, epic poetry, folklore, hymns, lyrics, prose works, and proverbs. Babylonian reasoning and rationality developed beyond empirical observation.[SUP][26][/SUP]

*The earliest form of logic was developed by the Babylonians,* notably in the rigorous nonergodic nature of their social systems. Babylonian thought was axiomatic and is comparable to the "ordinary logic" described by John Maynard Keynes. Babylonian thought was also based on an open-systems ontology which is compatible with ergodic axioms.[SUP][27][/SUP] Logic was employed to some extent in Babylonian astronomy and medicine.

*Babylonian thought had a considerable influence on early Greek and Hellenistic philosophy. In particular, the Babylonian text Dialogue of Pessimism contains similarities to the agonistic thought of the sophists, the Heraclitean doctrine of contrasts, and the dialectic and dialogs of Plato, as well as a precursor to the maieutic method of Socrates.[SUP][28][/SUP] The Ionian philosopher Thales was influenced by Babylonian cosmological ideas.*


----------



## Bowden (Mar 11, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> you authority ass kisser...
> you make me sick
> added to ignore list



Mikos,
As a Greek proud of your heritage, do you find yourself historically  speaking more attracted to the active penetrator or passive  penetrated ass kissing and ass licking foreplay or after play ass kissing or ass licking role related to the active or passive polarization homosexuality aspects of ancient  Greek culture?

Homosexuality in ancient Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




 


 Young man and teenager engaging in intercrural sex, fragment of a black-figure Attic cup, 550 BC?525 BC, Louvre

 In classical antiquity, writers such as Herodotus,[SUP][1][/SUP] Plato,[SUP][2][/SUP] Xenophon,[SUP][3][/SUP] Athenaeus[SUP][4][/SUP] and many others explored aspects of *same-sex love in ancient Greece*.   The most widespread and socially significant form of same-sex sexual   relations in ancient Greece was between adult men and pubescent or   adolescent boys, known as pederasty   (marriages in Ancient Greece between men and women were also age   structured, with men in their 30s commonly taking wives in their early   teens). Though homosexual relationships between adult men did exist, at   least one member of each of these relationships flouted social   conventions by assuming a passive sexual role. It is unclear how such   relations between women were regarded in the general society, but   examples do exist as far back as the time of Sappho.[SUP][5][/SUP]

The ancient Greeks did not conceive of sexual orientation   as a social identifier as Western societies have done for the past   century. Greek society did not distinguish sexual desire or behavior by   the gender of the participants, but rather by the role that each   participant played in the sex act, that of active penetrator or passive   penetrated.[SUP][5][/SUP]   This active/passive polarization corresponded with dominant and   submissive social roles: the active (penetrative) role was associated   with masculinity, higher social status, and adulthood, while the passive   role was associated with femininity, lower social status, and youth.[SUP][5][/SUP]


----------



## Bowden (Mar 11, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^Likes the cock in his ass.



As a Greek proud of his heritage should.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 11, 2013)

Nikos,
As a Greek proud of your heritage, do you find yourself historically   speaking proudly attracted to the Intercrural intercourse homosexuality  aspects of ancient  Greek culture?

Intercrural sex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Male homosexuality*

 See also: Homosexuality in ancient Greece
 Intercrural intercourse was a common outlet for pederasty in ancient Greece, because anal sex was considered demeaning to the receiving partner.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] The Ancient Greek term for this practice was _*diamērizein*_ ("to do [something] between the thighs").[SUP][6][/SUP]


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 12, 2013)

bowden
about that gay talk



Homosexuality in Ancient Greece - The Myth is Collapsing [Audio Edited] - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 12, 2013)

Minoan civilization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Calendar House - Table of Contents
The Minoan Calendar


just check when that calendar was made


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 12, 2013)

beside that


1)you didn;t pay attension to what i told you about the name of mesopotamia and greece
2)we create democracy
3)no need to say about philosophy and art and their importance



and after all,just try to realize why the following happened 


Greek National Anthem - London 2012 - YouTube


----------



## XYZ (Mar 12, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> beside that
> 
> 
> 1)you didn;t pay attension to what i told you about the name of mesopotamia and greece
> ...



^^Trying to justify his gayness.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 12, 2013)

all greeks come from one mother..fact


----------



## Bowden (Mar 12, 2013)

As a Greek proud of your heritage, do you find yourself historically   speaking proudly attracted to the image of sweaty naked muscular Greek men wrestling each other during the ancient Greek Olympics?




nikos_ said:


> beside that
> 
> 
> 1)you didn;t pay attension to what i told you about the name of mesopotamia and greece
> ...


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 12, 2013)

Niko_s, why does your national anthem sound like a Baroque gay waltz?


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 13, 2013)

Bowden said:


> As a Greek proud of your heritage, do you find yourself historically   speaking proudly attracted to the image of sweaty naked muscular Greek men wrestling each other during the ancient Greek Olympics?



as i said

when Greeks were making philosophy the rest planet was hanging on trees 


The Birth of Philosophy: The Presocratics - Free Western Civilization I Video





XYZ said:


> ^^Trying to justify his gayness.



says the man who warn me for bad language





dogsoldier said:


> Niko_s, why does your national anthem sound like a Baroque gay waltz?



british bricks
what can you say?


consider that on the opening ceremony they said that Olympics return home


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 20, 2013)

lol our little greek fluffer is back..with 6 new gimmicks and 15 deleted threads..welcome back


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 20, 2013)

why not just use actual account


god people are lame


----------



## cube789 (Dec 20, 2013)

that irish dude was also back recently
*h2otapout*


----------



## ctr10 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sil say it ain't so, not Nikos again, is his spelling any better


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 20, 2013)

Was it nikos make all the hate threads about is Sil?


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2013)

...What's Nikos's new name ?????


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 20, 2013)

from my personal gay antiquities collection. . .











here you see the greeks trade cock for ass. 


and i believe he is going by "mentos/cumback" over on ASF. something like"theman" or some shit over here.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 20, 2013)

charley said:


> ...What's Nikos's new name ?????



the man 1
mastertheman
thebossisback
thbossisme
sil is gay
masterman


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 20, 2013)

shall i fill his inboxs with tranny pix?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 20, 2013)

for some reason the chicken being on the urn freaked me out a little

gay greeks did not


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 20, 2013)

i believe it is an amphora, used to dispense wine at social gatherings. such as a boy-bangin' party.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 20, 2013)

oh look at you (you read the caption didn't you)


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 20, 2013)

as well as being incredibly sexy and well mannered, i am also a scholar


----------



## charley (Dec 20, 2013)

* **********Nikos* *& Anything Goes ************


----------



## Bowden (Dec 20, 2013)

charley said:


> ...What's Nikos's new name ?????



Dives deep in the dumpster.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 29, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> the man 1
> mastertheman
> thebossisback
> thbossisme
> ...




alfasfuck
icum inside ya
it's on
captain's mom
banned azz
theman 1




to be continued..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 29, 2013)

so pitiful

poor kid


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2013)

Captains mom??


----------



## XYZ (Dec 30, 2013)

Nikos = fun!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 30, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Nikos = fun!


Xyz= pedophile


----------



## XYZ (Dec 31, 2013)

^^is a drug abuser.  Tells his daughter he was working with drywall when wiping the dust off his nose.


----------



## cube789 (Dec 31, 2013)

^lmao


----------



## galvanize (Jun 22, 2021)

I think nikos =fun? is it right?

Any ways have a look into this supplement shop


----------

